# Your coffee making from start to finish.



## jbh83 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

As a complete beginner looking to buy a machine I wondered if anyone could put up there espresso/flat white making process, Such as how long you warm your machine up for, Do you grind your beans just before you pull a shot. I'm trying to work out how much time I'll be devoting to the obsession of decent coffee!

I wasn't too sure what forum section to put it in.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm sure you will get a full response but when reading through them all I can say is it's my opinion you will enjoy every aspect of the time you put in so don't let it put you off, lots of people on here go through different processes as their machines and techniques differ, a large majority make the process longer than necessary because they enjoy it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Warm up time depends on the machine used , some are alot quicker than others, some put machines on timers. Yes grind before you pull a shot.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My machine is switched on first thing (on all day). It is ready for use by the time I am ready for my coffee, around an hour later.

Get my saucer out, fill my milk jug and switch on my scales, weigh beans, grind, distribute, level, tamp, insert into machine, set shot off, steam milk, end shot (bit different with a lever, I simply take the cup away and catch the last bit of coffee until the lever has returned to the top again), wipe steam wand and purge (this happens before if I need to wait a few secs for the shot to finish), pour milk, rinse jug, rinse anything else, empty puck, wipe round, sit and enjoy my coffee!

We timed it the other day. 4 minutes if Ian grinds and preps the second p/f in readiness.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> I'm sure you will get a full response but when reading through them all I can say is it's my opinion you will enjoy every aspect of the time you put in so don't let it put you off, lots of people on here go through different processes as their machines and techniques differ, a large majority make the process longer than necessary because they enjoy it!


I really enjoy the process!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I really enjoy the process!


Haha same, I worried about moving from levers after over 10 years but has made no difference


----------



## jbh83 (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks,

I think I'm going to go for the gaggia classic as a first machine, Really hard to pick a grinder as I don't have a large budget. I will mainly be using it for espresso with the odd flat white.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Flat white with Rancilio Silvia


----------

